# stepparent



## fatiha

bonsoir
s ils vous plait aidez moi a comprendre le sens de cette longue phrase
et merci

if a stepparent has for all intensive purposes brought up the child they have every right to be part of that ceremonial display. if it s  a stepparent has come in later in life, the stepparent just takes a back seat. there is no tradition for stepparents to be in involved in the more ceremonial parts of wedding.

merci beaucoup
titi


----------



## xveronicax

Je crois que ca devrait etre "step-parent" (pas stepparent). ('beaux-parents' en francais je pense...)


----------



## PKTO

C'est quelqu'un qui étale son raisonnement quant au droit d'un beau-parent--c'est-à-dire un conjoint de l'un des parents dans une famille reconstituée--de participer à la cérémonie du mariage de l'un des enfants.

Selon cette personne, si le beau parent a pleinement participé à élever l'enfant, on devrait laisser le beau parent jouer un rôle durant la cérémonie du mariage de l'enfant. Toujours est-il selon cette personne que si le beau parent n'a participé que tardivement à l'éducation de celui-ci, le beau parent ne devrait pas se voir accordé un rôle dans la cérémonie puisque la tradition n'y prévoit pas de place aux beaux parents.

Quelle explication tortueuse!


----------



## jann

je m'en doute...

cette phrase serait-elle la transcription d'une phrase entendue?

car je dirais que ça devrait être "all intents and purposes" !!

"intensive purposes" ne veut pas dire grand-chose...


----------



## AlistairCookie

step mother - belle mère

mother in law - belle mère


----------



## MarionM

Je pense que "beau-parent" au singulier est un anglicisme, ou du moins une tournure fortement influencée par l'usage que l'anglais fait de "parent" au singulier. Je me limiterais à "le beau-père ou la belle-mère", pour être absolument correcte. C'est affreusement lourdingue, je sais. Je file me cacher.


----------



## geve

MarionM said:
			
		

> Je pense que "beau-parent" au singulier est un anglicisme, ou du moins une tournure fortement influencée par l'usage que l'anglais fait de "parent" au singulier. Je me limiterais à "le beau-père ou la belle-mère", pour être absolument correcte. C'est affreusement lourdingue, je sais. Je file me cacher.


Ce n'est pas que c'est lourdingue, mais... c'est imprécis !  Comme le note AlistairCookie, il y a une ambiguité sur le terme de beau-père et belle-mère, alors que les termes anglais sont bien distincts. (Mais sinon je suis d'accord avec l'usage peu naturel de "beau-parent" au singulier !)
Bon évidemment, là, on est dans le contexte d'un mariage, donc normalement il n'y a pas encore de beaux-parents au sens de mother/father in law... quoi qu'il soit fréquent d'appeler les parents d'un compagnon beau-père et belle-mère, ne serait-ce que par plaisanterie, avant que l'union ne soit officialisée.


----------



## MarionM

Exact, c'est imprécis... mais alors "beau-parent" l'est tout autant.
(quoi, je contredis ? euh, ben oui. Je retourne me cacher.)


----------



## geve

MarionM said:
			
		

> Exact, c'est imprécis... mais alors "beau-parent" l'est tout autant.
> (quoi, je contredis ? euh, ben oui. Je retourne me cacher.)


Mais oui, tout à fait ! Je reconnais que je n'ai fourni aucune alternative de traduction... Moi aussi, je file me cacher !!


----------



## Cath.S.

_La tradition ne réserve pas de rôle particulier aux personnes que les parents biologiques des mariés auraient épousé en deuxièmes noces_ ?

Sortez de votre cachette, les filles, et venez donc critiquer ma proposition !


----------



## geve

egueule said:
			
		

> _La tradition ne réserve pas de rôle particulier aux personnes que les parents biologiques des mariés auraient épousé en deuxièmes noces_ ?
> 
> Sortez de votre cachette, les filles, et venez donc critiquer ma proposition !


Oooooh ! Très joli !  
Néanmoins, je ne peux m'empêcher de remarquer que tu poses l'hypothèse qu'il s'agit de _deuxièmes_ noces - pas de troisièmes, ou quatrièmes, ou... Bon, je retourne dans mon trou de souris.


----------



## Cath.S.

geve said:
			
		

> Oooooh ! Très joli !
> Néanmoins, je ne peux m'empêcher de remarquer que tu poses l'hypothèse qu'il s'agit de _deuxièmes_ noces - pas de troisièmes, ou quatrièmes, ou... Bon, je retourne dans mon trou de souris.


Je m'étais dit, personne n'osera. Eh bien si, tu as osé. Félicitations ! 
Je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux pour l'instant. Tu n'aurais pas une petite idée ?


----------



## MarionM

egueule said:
			
		

> _La tradition ne réserve pas de rôle particulier aux personnes que les parents biologiques des mariés auraient épousé en deuxièmes noces_ ?
> 
> Sortez de votre cachette, les filles, et venez donc critiquer ma proposition !



Je reste dans ma cachette, et j'enfile un gilet pare-balles par-dessus le marché, pour crier que c'est d'une longueur abominable pour décrire une situation parfaitement courante.
(Je suis odieuse, mais bien protégée, alors je m'en fiche.)

"La tradition ne réserve pas de rôle particulier aux nouveaux conjoints des parents divorcés" ?

¤se re-recache encore mieux.¤


----------



## Cath.S.

des parents divorcés ou veufs...


----------



## MarionM

AAaaaaah la famille ! Vivement qu'on soit tous clonés, ça simplifiera beaucoup de choses.

"... aux nouveaux conjoints si les parents sont remariés" ?


----------



## Cath.S.

MarionM said:
			
		

> AAaaaaah la famille ! Vivement qu'on soit tous clonés, ça simplifiera beaucoup de choses.
> 
> "... aux nouveaux conjoints si les parents sont remariés" ?


Je ne voudrais suuuuuuurtout pas pinailler, mais je trouve ça ambigu : les nouveaux conjoints semble désigner les mariés... Marion.


----------



## geve

egueule said:
			
		

> Je m'étais dit, personne n'osera. Eh bien si, tu as osé. Félicitations !
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux pour l'instant. Tu n'aurais pas une petite idée ?


Allons, sois honnête : tu savais bien que _moi_, j'allais oser !  

Bon, sans chercher à pinailler plus que de raison, j'ai quand même une remarque pour vous deux : qui dit que le "parent légitime" a été marié auparavant ? 

Je veux bien essayer d'être constructive... Mais dans l'état actuel de mon cerveau (ramollo du ciboulot  ), je crois que je tournerais la phrase autrement... pour en faire quelque chose comme ça : _Si un adulte a participé activement à l'éducation d'un enfant, du fait de ses liens matrimoniaux avec le père ou la mère de celui-ci..._ Oh que c'est pas beau ! Mais enfin, vous voyez l'idée.


----------



## MarionM

egueule said:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais suuuuuuurtout pas pinailler, mais je trouve ça ambigu : les nouveaux conjoints semble désigner les mariés... Marion.



Oui, ça serait dommage de commencer à pinailler alors que nous sommes restés extrêmement raisonnables jusqu'ici.
Bon. Non seulement je me cache, mais je me tais


----------



## Cath.S.

_



Si un adulte a participé activement à l'éducation d'un enfant, du fait de ses liens matrimoniaux avec le père ou la mère de celui-ci... Oh que c'est pas beau ! Mais enfin, vous voyez l'idée.
		
Click to expand...

_What a cop out!!! 

But not such a bad solution, in fact.  In my opinion anyway -  the humblest of the humble as you all must know by now._   _


----------



## PKTO

Allez les francos trouvez quelque chose !    Je ne sais pas combien de temps j'étais obligé de dire "la conjointe de mon père" pour dire stepmother. Par la suite il y avait toujours une explication plus longue à donner! 

On ne pourrait pas dire le conjoint ou la conjointe de son père ou de sa mère ? A ce point là ne serait-it pas évident que le conjoint n'est pas un parent biologique? 

Et en plus _stepmother _ou _stepfather _de nos jours ne désigne pas nécessairement une personne mariée à notre père ou mère.


----------



## Tresley

Peut-on tout simplement le clarifier en écrivant quelque chose entre perenthèses comme:

beau parent (second mari de la mère ou seconde femme du père)


----------



## MarionM

geve said:
			
		

> _Si un adulte a participé activement à l'éducation d'un enfant, du fait de ses liens matrimoniaux avec le père ou la mère de celui-ci..._



Voui! Bien joué. ¤bows¤


----------



## Cath.S.

Geve et PKTO, je déclare vos traductions unies par les liens du mariage !

_


			
				Geve said:
			
		


Si un adulte a participé activement à l'éducation d'un enfant, du fait de ses liens matrimoniaux avec le père ou la mère de celui-ci...

Click to expand...

_+


			
				PKTO said:
			
		

> la conjointe de son père ou de sa mère


 
=>

_Si un adulte a participé activement à l'éducation d'un enfant, en tant que conjoint de l'un de ses parents..._


----------



## geve

PKTO said:
			
		

> Allez les francos trouvez quelque chose !  Je ne sais pas combien de temps j'étais obligé de dire "la conjointe de mon père" pour dire stepmother. Par la suite il y avait toujours une explication plus longue à donner!
> 
> On ne pourrait pas dire le conjoint ou la conjointe de son père ou de sa mère ? A ce point là ne serait-it pas évident que le conjoint n'est pas un parent biologique?
> 
> Et en plus _stepmother _ou _stepfather _de nos jours ne désigne pas nécessairement une personne mariée à notre père ou mère.


Tout à fait.  On pourrait peut-être dire, pour faire plus léger, "le compagnon de l'un de ses parents"... ?

(Je me défile peut-être, mais j'étais quand même sortie de ma cachette ! Fallait pas venir me chercher, pis c'est tout. Na.  )


----------



## Cath.S.

S'il est question de mariage traditionnel, je doute que l'on parle ici de concubinage...


----------



## JamesM

I'm a little afraid to step into this, since it seems to be over my head already, but what about:

_La tradition ne réserve pas de rôle particulier aux partenaires des parents biologiques qui sont remariés_ ?

It probably has "une dizaine de fautes", but it might spark a new idea in the head of a true francophone here.


----------



## geve

egueule said:
			
		

> Geve et PKTO, je déclare vos traductions unies par les liens du mariage !
> 
> _Si un adulte a participé activement à l'éducation d'un enfant, en tant que conjoint de l'un de ses parents..._


Oh ! Je suis émue.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I'm a little afraid to step into this, since it seems to be over my head already, but what about:
> 
> _La tradition ne réserve pas de rôle particulier aux partenaires des parents biologiques qui sont remariés_ ?
> 
> It probably has "une dizaine de fautes", but it might spark a new idea in the head of a true francophone here.


Not even one single fault, but to clarify the meaning I would say _La tradition ne réserve pas de rôle particulier aux nouveaux partenaires des parents biologiques qui sont remariés  _
_- _or you would risk an ambiguity as egueule pointed out in post #16


----------



## JamesM

> Not even one single fault...


 
Ca m'étonne!  

Could you say: "....aux partenaires subséquents..." or "...aux subséquents partenaires..." instead of "...nouveaux..." ?


----------



## geve

PKTO said:
			
		

> Allez les francos trouvez quelque chose !  Je ne sais pas combien de temps j'étais obligé de dire "la conjointe de mon père" pour dire stepmother.


Puisqu'on est sur le sujet... would you use the words "stepmother/stepfather" for someone who hasn't brought you up? If one of your parents had gotten married (or involved in a new relationship) after you've left the house for instance?

I don't mean to find excuses for our messing up in this thread  , but the situation _is_ complicate in the French language. When a child talks about his _belle-mère_ or _beau-père_, it is quite obvious that it means step-mother/father. But when the said child reaches a certain age, it becomes more difficult... with on top of it the possibility that he has both a stepmother and a mother-in-law, and only one word to refer to both. Also, we have no word to express "step-grandfather" (_beau-grand-père_ sounds more like a cheesy compliment  ) - I guess you could say that to refer to your grandmother's husband who is not your grandfather?



--  [edit] "subséquent", well, it sounds a bit like legal jargon I'm afraid...


----------



## Tresley

geve said:
			
		

> Would you use the words "stepmother/stepfather" for someone who hasn't brought you up?


 
Yes!

I have a stepmother AND a stepmother-in-law.

Translate that into French!


----------



## fatiha

merci beaucoup 
titi


----------



## Kat LaQ

geve said:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est sur le sujet... would you use the words "stepmother/stepfather" for someone who hasn't brought you up? If one of your parents had gotten married (or involved in a new relationship) after you've left the house for instance?


 
 Oui, geve, on pourrait.  The title itself doesn't indicate how large a role the step-parent has played in your life.  You'd have to get that from context.  However, note that the same ambiguity exists with _parents biologiques_!


----------



## geve

Tresley said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> I have a stepmother AND a stepmother-in-law.
> 
> Translate that into French!


Euh... _La femme de mon père et la femme du père de ma femme _?



			
				Kat LaQ said:
			
		

> Oui, geve, on pourrait. The title itself doesn't indicate how large a role the step-parent has played in your life. You'd have to get that from context. However, note that the same ambiguity exists with _parents biologiques_!


Well the problem I had was that for me the words "mother/father/parent" imply either a biological link (he/she is the progenitor), or a relationship (he/she has participated in the child's upbringing)... but I realize that the meaning is now broader, I'll have to get used to it! For the moment, I plead guilty of using periphrases.


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Moi j'assumais parfaitement mon rôle de marâtre. C'est moche mais c'est le terme. Marâtre et parâtre, non ?


----------

